# Ram-Kühler eigenbau



## obiplal (4. August 2010)

*Ram-Kühler eigenbau*

Ist es möglich einen DDR3-Ram-Luftkühler selbst zu bauen?
Er darf aber nur 1,5cm über den Ram hinausragen, da sonst mein CPU kühler im Weg ist...


----------



## zøtac (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ram-Kühler eigenbau*



obiplal schrieb:


> Ist es möglich einen DDR3-Ram-Luftkühler selbst zu bauen?
> Er darf aber nur 1,5cm über den Ram hinausragen, da sonst mein CPU kühler im Weg ist...


Wenn du den RAM nicht größer OCn willst braucht kein Mensch nen RAM Kühler^^


----------



## obiplal (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ram-Kühler eigenbau*

Und wenn ich ihn OCen will und einen Ram Kühler bauen will?


----------



## dome001 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ram-Kühler eigenbau*

selber bauen geht auch 
wen du dir die anschaust.

So was kann man auch selber machen. Du nimmst ein gutes bleche das sehr gut leitet schneidest es so lang wie du brauchst und machst oben ein paar Lamellen rein. Dann musst du es nur noch dran kleben.


Mfg dome001


----------



## obiplal (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ram-Kühler eigenbau*

Und wie befestige ich das Blech am Ram?
Wie mache ich die Lamellen ab besten rein?


----------



## dome001 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ram-Kühler eigenbau*

Dran machen mit dem oder dem 

Die Lamellen schneidest du oben einfach rein


----------



## obiplal (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ram-Kühler eigenbau*

Womit schneide ich die Lamallen am besten rein?


----------



## dome001 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ram-Kühler eigenbau*

mit einer Blechschere oder mit dem Dremel


----------



## obiplal (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ram-Kühler eigenbau*

Eignet sich Wärmeleitpaste in Kombintation mit Klamern (wie z.B. hier) auch zur befestigung?


----------



## dome001 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ram-Kühler eigenbau*

Kann man nicht sagen ob das geht. ich würde mal ja tippen aber ich würde noch mal von anderen die Meinung einholen


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ram-Kühler eigenbau*

die beste kühlung für rams wird erst möglich, wenn der heatspreader ab ist und man einen richtig fetten luftkühler hat, der drüber bläßt! die meisten heatspreader stauen die hitze eher, anstatt sie ab zu leiten.


----------

